# Womens Hunting Contest Rules, Teams & Entrys



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: Team 5
. . . .*Baby Bow we have points*:RockOn: 
5pts cottontail
5pts jackrabbit

We rabbit hunt all the time but I remembered to take pictures this weekend :wink: and I actually have camo on since we were out deer hunting . . . . I am easily distracted sometimes though :chortle:


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*:cheer2:....Team 15 is on the board!*

Got my first bow kill opening day in CT! 50 pts. for you and me critter gitter2!
Looks like countrywoman and I shopped at the same store LOL!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2::cheer2:
10 more points for team 5 (totaling 20pt now)

Well I got new bow strings in the mail today so I took my bow out this evening while it was still sighted in with my old strings . . . to get rid of some of my kabob critters in my yard. 

I got two cottontails . . . unfortunatly I got the first one & took a picture and thought I was "done" . . . . .well then I got another after I had already gotton rid of the other so I will have to wait until next time to get a pic with two kabobs in it :tongue: Actually I got three but the other one got into the tumbleweeds before I could get him and I wasn't going in after him with my sandles on  One of my pictures almost didn't qualify :doh: my bow is on the ground in the background so I was okay . . .barely


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm gonna post my pics even though I'm not in one. Here's my squirrel and my groundhog. 

That'll teach a ground hog to walk under my stand. He didn't suffer.....

Annie
Hope I do this right...


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I went to Missouri last weekend to hunt. Anyone watching the weather channel knows how much rain they got. I think they figured we got about five inches in a couple of days. Anyway, I toughed it out and this was my reward. She was a small doe but she should be good eating.

This is the only way I know how to put a picture up.

Here it is gals *CountryWoman*


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

As of right now with all the entrys seen so far 4 teams have points:wav: . . .more to come soon I know:cheer2:

Team 5:
Baby Bow: 1 doe-50 pts
CountryWoman: 4 kabobs(rabbits)-20 pts
Total:70pts

Team 15:
doe_eyes76: 1 doe-50 pts
Critter Gitter2
Total:50 pts

Team 9:
tmvidsgirl: 1 kabob(squirel( can't count groundhog because you aren't in pic but :thumb-5pts
Mustang_Holly
Total: 5pts

Team 18:
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
thedogmother: 1 kabob(rabbit)5pts
Total: 5pts

Lets keep them coming :cheer2:


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Points!*

Well here's my bow kill this weekend! Way too windy for deer but got this little guy Saturday afternoon. That gets us five points for team #1!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*My first harvest...*

Here's a pic of me and my Saturday morning harvest (first one ever)... I've learned alot in hunting just 4 times. 

Experience is the best teacher
Just because it looks like a doe...doesn't mean it is:embara:
Hunter shake/nerves can be avoided or atleast controlled
PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE:wink:
I know there's more, but these are what sticks out right now.

Team 6 now has 50 pts for their first "doe"


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

*Team 16*

Doe = 50 pts
Buck = 114 2/8


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Missouri doe*

Here's my doe I got last Monday (I was out hunting all week long). Got a buck too but waiting to see if I can get a bigger one when the archery season picks back up. That's 50 points for Team #1. That brings us up to 55 points!


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*Here's my doe!*

Sorry this is so late!!


----------



## Juice Box Hero (Aug 3, 2005)

*Team 17*

Here's my first deer with a bow.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

*Got 2*

Squirrels that is.
Took 3 feathers off a turkey this morning and then decided to hit a squirrel or two.
Rifle season was awesome. Got my first rifle wallhanger. 
No bow deer yet, but I still have till Jan 15th. 

Squirrel picture with me in it attached.

Gotta tell ya, my 14 yr old daughter thought I was a psycho this afternoon. I "skunned" two squirrels then came in to bake 6 dozen cookies for a Xmas event this weekend.

Annie


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay Ladies here are the 9 teams with points on the board so far(I think I have everyone:noidea :wav:Good job:wink:

Team 16:
melam: 1 doe-50 pts 1 buck 114 2/8 pts
morgan’s girl
Total: 164 2/8

Team 5:
Baby Bow: 1 doe-50 pts
CountryWoman: 4 kabobs(rabbits)-20 pts
Total:70pts

Team 1:
camoqueen: 1 kabob(squirrel) 1 doe-50pts
mn_hunter girl
Total: 55pts

Team 15:
doe_eyes76: 1 doe-50 pts
Critter Gitter2
Total:50 pts

Team 6:
Cookie Bear
smurphysgirl: 1 "doe"-50 pts
Total:50pts

Team 12:
Huskebabe: 1 doe-50pts
Bowhunter12346
Total: 50 pts

Team 17:
Squeeg: 1 doe - 50pts
Katydid211
Total: 50 pts

Team 9:
tmvidsgirl: 3 kabobs(squirel(
can't count groundhog because you aren't in pic but 
)-15pts
Mustang_Holly
Total: 15pts

Team 18:
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
thedogmother: 1 kabob(rabbit)5pts
Total: 5pts


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

congrates!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Okay here's my buck*

Okay our season is over on Tuesday and major winds ruined our hunt this weekend. Pretty sure I won't make it out again before the season is over so here's my buck. I know he doesn't stand a chance against melam's but at least this puts team #1 in second place! This is my first bow buck shot on 11/7/2007. He only scored 91 & 4/8 (would have more but he had a broken G4 on his right side). Pretty cool to see him rough up a tree and freshen up a scrape before I shot him!


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!

:wav:


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Squirrel Points for Team 17*

Ok - finally - here's my squirrel! Sorry Squeeg - been hoping to get another...but no luck...yet.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

camo - that's a great one  Congrats!!!! 

My buck turned his head to the side and rubbed on a tree before I got him too... that was SOOO cool - i'd never seen that close up before!!!

Congrats again!!!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

So, do I take it that the contest is over?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

melam said:


> So, do I take it that the contest is over?


I would say (as long as nobody enters any pics we haven't heard about by friday the pic deadline day) probably so:wav:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Congrats to everyone who got one!! :star::star::star::star:
i haven't been on here in awhile being it has been a rat race here and all,,, no i didn't get anything this year...i could of gotten one with the gun but...long story there...and yeah it was my fault i didn't even get a shot off... but at least i saw some! and i can not wait till next years season, i have more knowledge under my belt and experience! take care and i will try to get back on here more!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

My bad - i thought the deadline was jan. 31 =)


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

You were right on the deadline Melam.

But you had until Feb. 15 to submit pictures. So if you got one on the 31st or before go ahead and post it up.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Nope - mine are already posted - i barely could wait to get home to post (much less wait days..haha!!!) 

I'm just looking forward to next year's season already =)


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Psst....Are we doing this again this year? 

Hope so....Any other ladies ready to hunt?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Oh hell yeah!! I'm in..........

I will start another thread and get this thing a rollin'!  There is a new thread, I went ahead and made it a Sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Woo-Hoo! Thanks!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

You betcha!


----------

